# The Very Best TV Network HD?



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

In your opinion, which network/program has the very best HD PQ?

First, a confession: I have become an HD snob!

I may not be an expert, but as a videophile for over half a century, I have a pretty
good frame of reference when it comes to picture quality. I now have two HDTVs,
one, a two-year old Panny 53" RPTV for my HT, for which I spent almost half the
discounted price of the set to have it professionally calibrated by Gregg Loewen.

The other is a new Philips 23" LCD HDTV which sits on the corner of my desk,
which I typically view like a PC monitor at a very close- up distance of 30"-40".
The acquisition of the Philips coincided with the recent launch of NBC's Today
Show in HD, so I got to see the show's spectacular debut at an intimate viewing
distance and was blown away by the crisp, ultra-sharp and highly-detailed high-
definition PQ, definitely enhanced by the new Today studio set designed for the
HD broadcast.

The other morning show in HD is ABC's Good Morning America, which I have
been watching off and on since it began broadcasting in HD a while back. While 
ABC was the first among the nationally-televised network morning shows to be
shown in HD, the Today Show has raised the bar so high that, in my opnion, the
CBS network, the nominal leader in primetime HD programming, faces virtually
an insurmountable challenge when they finally get around to throwing the HD
switch for their morning show.

But all that subjective stuff aside, I'm interested in which network or program you,
the DBSTalk panel of "expert" HD viewers thinks presents the very best high-def
picture quality shown today -- any network, any show, any time. Whether it is the
Discovery HD, HDNet, NGC-HD, ESPN-HD, or your favorite prime-time network
show, let your opinion be known by voting now.

If your choice isn't listed in the poll, be sure to cast your 'write-in' vote by posting
your choice below, and also, be sure to say which program you think represents
the best in HD PQ.

Since I started this thread, I get to go first: My vote for the very best HD PQ goes
to <drum roll, please> NBC's Today Show.

What is your opinion?

(This poll will remain open until January 18, 2007.)


----------



## tzphotos.com (Jul 12, 2006)

I find CBS to be some of the best I have seen. The CSI series look amazing. I also watch CBS because it is the best 5.1 sound out of the 4 networks.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Some of my actual favorite shows in HD right now are actually on other networks (Law & Order and Heroes on NBC, Smallville on CW, Boston Legal on ABC for example)... but I second the concept that CBS-HD generally looks the best and they absolutely do a better job with the 5.1 surround sound than the other networks. I just don't watch a lot of regular CBS shows outside of sports broadcasts as their main shows don't hold my regular interest often enough... though I do like NCIS when I remember to watch it.


----------



## psumattDE (Mar 29, 2006)

For DISH subscribers - hands down it goes to HGTV-HD.

There is not a sharper quality picture in the lineup.


----------



## Nick456 (Jul 6, 2006)

For me the best picture quality is on the local PBS HD channel. Fox seems to have sound quality that is always far better than all others.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Since I only get OTA HD right now, I agree with CBS. But overall anything in HD looks better then its SD counterparts.


----------



## cookpr (Aug 24, 2006)

CSI, Cold Case, NFL on CBS....

ABC, FOX and NBC should take note....


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

This question is a little biased as many providers do not carry HDNet (i.e. KOMCAST)


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Reggie3 said:


> This question is a little biased as many providers do not carry HDNet (i.e. KOMCAST)


  No bias intended, Reggie. If you don't get HDNet, then don't vote for it.

I have Comcast and I get both HDNets, but I voted for another HD channel.

BTW, nice beard! :grin:


----------



## bear paws (Jan 11, 2006)

Tough, really tough.
I notice in the results that Disc HD is way ahead. By that I would guess also most universally watched because of the great diversity and quality programming without a lot in your face crap.

I sprung for voom, not that I watch it often, actually rarely cause not much they have intrest me. That said , the RAVE and Equatior in particular, when I check them out in passing, still blows away most others. Be it on my 63'' Mits DLP or the Panny 36" CRT. Equator at times is like a mini I-MAX. AS a matter of fact when I go to show off I will put on those two, especially Rave with the Excellant audio that really "grabs em by ears and eyes".

A question I would add, HD-snob, is which HD that we get/pay for are amoung the worst most of the time and does not meet our expectations often enough.. I've read the complaints but I don't recall a actual survay.

Bear!


----------



## cbearnm (Sep 6, 2006)

No comparison for me, my local PBS, received OTA is by far the best HD I get. Of those listed, I'll go with Discovery HD.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Rave follwed by other channels such as MonsterHD since what good is quality image if the content and audio are poor.
The rest of the Voom channels.


----------



## tzphotos.com (Jul 12, 2006)

cbearnm said:


> No comparison for me, my local PBS, received OTA is by far the best HD I get. Of those listed, I'll go with Discovery HD.


I believe our PBS station (WTTW Chicago) lost some of it's quality when they changed the Resolution to 720P so that they can broadcast three stations on the same channel. It just seems a little softer. It could have to do more with the fact that three stations are squeezed into the bandwidth and no the 720p.


----------



## Bullwinkle501 (Sep 13, 2002)

Best Network and Best Sports picture overall: CBS. At least in Chicago. So much better than NBC or ABC it's not funny.

OF the cable-Sat channels, Rave, Discovery HD, Food Network and HGTV will just knock your eyes out (Dish HD subscriber). I find myself watching the most foolish stuff on Food HD just because the picture is so damned good. There was a program segment on the making of applesauce that was just a work of art. Seriously.

My applause goes the National Geographic, for making the committment to produce everything new in HD. Best combination of compelling content and HD quality.

Wish I would see something from the A&E family in HD!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I regret not including FOOD HD in the poll. Since I don't get it (yet?), I forgot about them. 

My bad. :shrug:


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

I voted CBS, until a month ago I would have voted HD-Net but since E* is sharing that transponder with first the Nfl net now the Rave previews the PQ took a major hit...


----------



## luv2fly3 (Sep 19, 2006)

HDNet hands down is my winner....the space shuttle launch on HDnet is an amazing thing! Not to mention the other programming they offer such as NHL hockey. Great stuff!! Discovery HD is a close second.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Cbs has the best hd hands down. I watch more hd shows off of this one network then any other hd channel. In fact the great hd is what got me interested in the Csi shows etc.


----------



## compubit (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm hooked on HGTV-HD - it probably has more "effective" bandwidth, since the shows are not as "active" as say ESPN-HD, more can be devoted to the subtle color differences, vs. the amount of action.

Regardless, I cringe at watching programs in SD. My parents were down last weekend, and dad hit Channel 140 for the Michigan game on Saturday. Dad was fine, but my reaction was "ick" - I switched it over to ESPN-HD and mom actually watched part of the game, due to the clarity and color of the HD signal...

(He did keep hitting 140 when surfing, and I had to redirect to ESPN-HD).

Suggestion to Dish - give HD viewers the option, that when they select a SD channel for a network with a *Simulcast HD *signal, it would go directly to the HD channel.... (i.e., HGTV-HD wouldn't since it isn't a simulcast, but ESPN, HBO, TNT, etc., would...)

Jim

Jim


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

compubit said:


> I'm hooked on HGTV-HD - it probably has more "effective" bandwidth, since the shows are not as "active" as say ESPN-HD, more can be devoted to the subtle color differences, vs. the amount of action.
> 
> Regardless, I cringe at watching programs in SD. My parents were down last weekend, and dad hit Channel 140 for the Michigan game on Saturday. Dad was fine, but my reaction was "ick" - I switched it over to ESPN-HD and mom actually watched part of the game, due to the clarity and color of the HD signal...
> 
> ...


Or just make an option that says map HD channels to their SD equivalents. Then you could decide if you wanted to do it or not. Especially relevant for the simulcast stations, but I might even do it for the others. Could do the same with the locals, i.e. map "5" to "5-00".


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Bullwinkle501 said:


> ...Wish I would see something from the A&E family in HD!


Your wish is our command:

"*A&E Launches HD Version*" http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=67112


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Most of my HD watching is CBS Primetime, but for high quality HD I like PBS HD, Discovery HD Theater, Yankees games on YES HD and NFL Primetime on ESPN HD. My PBS affiliate has a series that features different towns in the area and its shot in HD. Very cool to watch. And in the beginning of the summer Time Warner finally got the guide data for PBS HD right. 

I like Get Out on HD Net because of those three hotties, and In Theaters on InHD. It's basically a 30 minute show of movie trailers, but the first time I saw it was when Cars was about to come out in theaters. Seeing trailers for the latest movies (especially CGI flicks) is pretty cool. The In Concert special on InHD are cool. Not so much for the view since it’s shot in a dark amphitheater with lighting effects, not all of which translate well into HD, but hearing some of my favorite bands like Rush and Korn live in Dolby 5.1 is great.


----------



## noobie937 (Sep 25, 2006)

Whoever is voting ABC has obviously never tried to watch a football game on there... 

Hands down the worse "HD" picture out there. I would love it if another network would pick up the Big 12 games. Pretty sad when I watch more SEC football on CBS than my own conference...


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

Best HD picture I ever saw was on the show Love Monkey, I don't think I've seen a clearer picture since. I voted CBS as the network but my CBS station runs at full bandwidth around 19 Mbits



compubit said:


> Regardless, I cringe at watching programs in SD. My parents were down last weekend, and dad hit Channel 140 for the Michigan game on Saturday. Dad was fine, but my reaction was "ick" - I switched it over to ESPN-HD and mom actually watched part of the game, due to the clarity and color of the HD signal...
> 
> (He did keep hitting 140 when surfing, and I had to redirect to ESPN-HD).
> 
> ...


You could lock out 140 so it can't be tuned, that would remind them to punch in the HD number


----------



## St Louis Cardinals Fan (Oct 22, 2006)

You left off PBS. It gets my vote


----------



## Larry G (Apr 13, 2006)

luv2fly3 said:


> HDNet hands down is my winner....the space shuttle launch on HDnet is an amazing thing! Not to mention the other programming they offer such as NHL hockey. Great stuff!! Discovery HD is a close second.


I voted for Discovery, but HDnet coverage of the shuttle is awesome.


----------



## billt1111 (Aug 16, 2006)

noobie937 said:


> Whoever is voting ABC has obviously never tried to watch a football game on there...
> 
> Hands down the worse "HD" picture out there. I would love it if another network would pick up the Big 12 games. Pretty sad when I watch more SEC football on CBS than my own conference...


I agree. I don't know how you can pick anything else except CBS. A Saturday night SEC game on CBS OTA is always SPECTACULAR for PQ and production value! Thank goodness I am a Gator fan.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

St Louis Cardinals Fan said:


> You left off PBS. It gets my vote


Yet another boo-boo on my part. :whatdidid Think of it as my way of letting everyone know that I'm not as perfect as you probably think I am. :sure:

Seriously, I tend to agree that PBS has excellent HD PQ, but what I really like is that they air HD programming at different hours throughout a 24-hour day, not just during 'prime time'.

I regret leaving PBS-HD off the poll.


----------



## Mark L (Oct 23, 2006)

noobie937 said:


> Whoever is voting ABC has obviously never tried to watch a football game on there...
> 
> Hands down the worse "HD" picture out there. I would love it if another network would pick up the Big 12 games. Pretty sad when I watch more SEC football on CBS than my own conference...


I couldn't agree more with you. I absolutely despise my ABC HD local. I can't even get DD 5.1 through it in my area. I can, however, get DD 5.1 through CBS and NBC; FOX HD isn't even offered in my area :nono2:

Quick question: How come only some of the ABC games are in HD? For instance, last week one of the PAC-10 games was in letterbox. Is this ABC who chooses what games they'll broadcast in HD?

I've also seen this on CBS HD. I was trying to watch the Chargers play a couple weeks ago and the game was in letterbox. Both through my local CBS HD feed and my Los Angeles HD CBS feed.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

With over 350 responses to our "Best Network HD" poll so far, Discovery HD, with 38% of the votes
to date, has taken a commanding lead over its closest challenger, HDNet, which has garnered 21%
of the responses.

Among the four major networks, CBS, with a respectable 17% of votes, holds an impressive lead
over ABC, NBC and FOX.

If you haven't voted yet, be sure to do so. Tell us which HD network you think has the very best HD PQ.

(Please note that not all HD subscribers receive every HD channel listed in the poll.)


----------



## BCGreg (Aug 3, 2006)

Nick said:


> If you haven't voted yet, be sure to do so. Tell us which HD network you think has the very best HD PQ.


How about another poll for best sound quality and/or overall experience? Rave gets my vote for overall home theater experience channel.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

BCGreg said:


> How about another poll for best sound quality and/or overall experience? Rave gets my vote for overall home theater experience channel.


For HT experience, I might just give the nod to Fox for their NASCAR telecasts. They do a pretty good job with sound quality. Also would have to include INHD, HDNet and PBS for their concert series. All very satisfying.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Larry G said:


> I voted for Discovery, but HDnet coverage of the shuttle is awesome.


Larry, we will have the opportunity to see a telecast from the ISS in
HD for the first time, this Wednesday at 11:30 a.m E on Discovery.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=69808


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

However, HDNet and some of INHD1 and 2 shows (especially their diving shows) are spectacular. ESPN's Monday Night Football and NBC's Sunday night games can also be spectacular.


----------



## jimdoo (Nov 23, 2005)

I only get the locals in HD - Cuz i'm too cheap to get cable or sat and don't watch 200 channels anyway. My vote for best HD quality pic is CBS -for a consistent qreat pic and excellent 5.1 sound- CSI Miami IMHO has the best pic -very bright and brilliant colors every episode - they must spend a bit to produce that show! Fox is very good also for football and prison break. I believe pbs is also better since they switched to 720p.


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

I don't think PBS changed from 1080i, your local station is probably downconverting to 720p to save bandwidth.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> I believe pbs is also better since they switched to 720p.


You know I was wondering about that. I also live in WNY and I was in the hidden diagnostic screens on the Scientific Atlanta cable box and when I put on WNED it reported that it was being sent out by TW in 1280 x 720. I was baffled, but just shrugged it off.


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

Steve Mehs said:


> You know I was wondering about that. I also live in WNY and I was in the hidden diagnostic screens on the Scientific Atlanta cable box and when I put on WNED it reported that it was being sent out by TW in 1280 x 720. I was baffled, but just shrugged it off.


You're lucky you aren't somewhere where the local PBS shows essentially nothing in hd.Something to do with the mothership PBS charging for it.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Actually I'm extra lucky.  I get my PBS affiliate, WNED from Buffalo in HD and I get the Rochester PBS affiliate, WXXI in HD by using the QAM tuner in my HDTV since TW sends out Rochester locals in unencrypted QAM. Each affiliate shows different programming at any given time for the most part. In Buffalo, we have a series called My Town or Home Town or something to that effect where different townships in the area are spotlighted and it’s shot in high def. I cought two episodes for far, it's pretty cool.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Over 450 readers have already participated in DBSTalk's "Very Best TV Network
HD" poll, but with so many new HDTV sets purchased over the holidays, we want
to give these proud new HDTV owners an opportunity to give us their impression
of which network has the best HD picture quality

This poll closes in less than two weeks, so be sure to get your vote in on time.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

I vote ESPN-HD. However, Discovery HD is just as impressive. I could only choose one. So ESPN it was 'cause I'm kind of a sports guy. Of course we all don't receive the channels, so it will be interesting to see what the results are.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

With less than 72 hours left to vote in the DBSTalk viewer opinion poll for the best
network HD PQ, Discovery HD Theater, with 182 votes has a commanding lead,
garnering over 37% of the total votes. HDNet and CBS HD are in the running for
second place, with HDNet currently showing a slight edge.

The poll closes Thursday morning. Have you cast _your_ vote yet?


----------



## WolfpackSully (Oct 22, 2006)

HDNet is incredible. The space shuttle launch was amazing. Hard to believe the picture on their _Higher Definition_ "interview show" can be topped...


----------



## Ltdog079 (Jan 17, 2007)

By far I find the best hd broadcast is Discovery HD. I also think ESPNHD is also good.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

:welcome_s Welcome *Ltdog079*!

~~~~~~~~~

Vote now or forever hold your piece! The poll closes at 9:01am et tomorrow.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*...is Discovery HD Theater *

The poll is closed and the results are in. There were 522 votes, the highest vote
total ever for a general, non-product poll, with over 6,100 individual thread views.

Out of a field of 11 national HD channels listed in the poll, three quickly rose to
the top, accounting for 75% of total votes. Discovery HD Theater is the viewers'
choice, by a two-to-one margin over the combined votes of HDNet and CBS-HD.

* Disc HD* ►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►► 194 votes, 37%

*HD NET* ►►►►►►►►►► 109 votes, 21%

*CBS-HD* ►►►►►►►► 89 votes, 17%

Thanks to everyone who took part in the poll. It was fun.


----------



## INHUMANITY (Aug 8, 2005)

tzphotos.com said:


> I find CBS to be some of the best I have seen. The CSI series look amazing. I also watch CBS because it is the best 5.1 sound out of the 4 networks.


Completely agree with you! CBS' video and audio(specifically) is the best of the best.

I use episodes of CSI to demo HD to people that have never seen it. 

In general, Discovery HD and HDNet/HDNet Movies are my personal favorites.


----------

